# x-over Box build



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

I got some NHT M-60s from Jack Hidley a while back and am only now getting around to building the crossovers for them. The speakers were originally all-active, but Jack Hidley designed a passive crossover for them, which is what I will be using.



















This is a build thread for the crossover _boxes_.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

The basic box dimensions have been determined and at this point, I am experimenting with some scrap pieces to get a sense of proportion for the decorative touches.











A few leaves of Curly Maple.











Cut some veneer.




















Waxed Paper prevents pieces sticking together if there is any glue bleed-through during clamping.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Remove the clamps and do some cleanup.











Cut some face trim pieces. This is some scrap Mahogany.





























Dry-fit check.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Cut some leg blanks.




















Round over the inner edges.




















And the outer edges.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Making a marking template for the leg shape.











Marking template is ready for action.











Leg is marked and ready to shape.











Trim some waste.











Shape.











Smooth.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Secure the legs to the sides.











Drilling template for the connectors.











Pilot the hole locations.




















Drill.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Measure both diagonals and if there is any difference between the two measurements, your box is not square. You can square it up by applying a small amount of clamping force on the _high _measurement diagonal. Do this in increments until both diagonal measurements are the same. Now your box is square.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

To prevent a tear-out problem while routing an edge profile--

1) Route across the end-grain first, then do the sides, and...

2) Clamp some scrap on the exit side while routing across the end grain.











Mahogany.











Stained and one coat of Shellac (so far).


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome craftsmanship! :T Your crossovers are definitely going to be riding in style with those boxes! In your final photo, is that the top? Will the routered edge be facing down?


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, those are the tops. The flat side will be down. I tried it the other way, but I didn't like the way it looked, so I trimmed a little off in both dimensions and re-routed the profiles on those two edges and I'll flip the top so the routed edges face upward.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Added mounts so I can screw the top on and the bottom, as well.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice! :T
If they work as good as they look then you are in for a real treat.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Robbo! I don't have much listening time in yet, but so far, I like the way they sound.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, I mean really WOW!

I really like the whole thing but the legs are the added touch that really sets them off. That design would make great humidors as well, who wouldn't want to have those prominently displayed in there home.

Your an excellent designer and craftsman, you have a real gift.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

It's awfully kind of you to say so.
Hmmm...Crossovers disguised as humidors. Why didn't I think of that!
Thanks again for the kind words, Mike.


----------



## cajun_duck (May 23, 2011)

Man, those things look awesome. They are giving me ideas of something to do with mine once I get started on them.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad I was able to help with some inspiration.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess this thread is too old for me to edit a post, but I wanted to correct myself in my first post--the M-60s _are _still available from NHT. I apologize for the error.


----------

